# Hope1964...



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Did hope1964 get banned?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

yes


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

she'll be back in 2-3 weeks


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> she'll be back in 2-3 weeks


Poor hope,I don't see it.She's a sweetheart.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

neither do I, but I don't run the board

thankfully


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Okay..thanks


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

I love hopes posts. Missed what happened there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Missing hope.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Are we hopeless? 

C


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Warlock also got banned.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

A lot of people have been banned lately,for some reason..


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

I already asked this, none knew. Any way to get info about the people banned, period of motives?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

dig, hope, bfree and warlock....

sheesh


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I thought Hope posted an "inappropriate" picture...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> dig, hope, bfree and warlock....
> 
> sheesh


And Bandit.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes well when isn't bandit banned?


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> Yes well when isn't bandit banned?


I've been here a year and he's spent about 6 months of that in the penalty box.


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

Bfree was posting about Morrigan and Beo wasnt he? Why in the world did he get banned?


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

I read on another thread that Dig was coming back, true?


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

There is enough drama here even without getting banned. I guess I miss all the good stuff


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

What did warlock get banned for?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

I've got a friend that owns/run a lawn service/landscaping site. You'd be surprised at the number of members that lobby the mods to ban other members when they don't like the responses.


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't see how Warlock could get banned. Ever.


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Mods apply the rules of the forum. We don't know why warlock and others got banned!

I hope that the bans are not permanent.


----------

